# Can we say...



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Double jointed? I just wish I could lay down and get up!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you forget something?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oops, forgot the picture..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My joints were never that loose.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My dog lays like that too.
Something else that my dog does that I've never seen a dog do before; when he stretches, he stretches like a cat hunching up his back. Maybe he's got some cat genes.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ahhh, the A/C is on!!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And I've got a soft carpet all I need now is my rawhide.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

She kinda looks like my dog Teddy!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Teddy walking my moms dog, Paddy. Teddy has the leash in his mouth lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

How funny!! Cute little critters!! My oldest son has the Carin terriors. My schnauzer is a rescue from the pound.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Moe does the Thriller pose too










Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How sweet they all are. Except for Moe, he's the dude and knows it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Teddy with one of his friends.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow, that's one big ole hopper!!!

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. Dang, I don't live that far away but have never seen anything near that big.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Were I grew up in the Texas Hill country we would get them like that on occasion. They would make really loud pop when the car would run over them and the roads would be almost slick!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

My micro mini pig does that sometimes, she thinks she is a dog. she'll bark when she gets irritated. But she is the sweetest little thing! I'll try to post some pics of her.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Here is a pic of Pickles


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Pickles is too cute!!!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks! All my neighbors love her! She loves combos Doritos and sweet heat BBQ chips ( I blame hubby for that) I give her raisins


----------

